
F.lux automatically adjusts your computer lighting to match your environment - IMAYousaf
https://justgetflux.com/
======
remram
This should probably get tagged [2013] or something, there are now built-in
options into most platforms (at least Android, iOS, Plasma).

~~~
AdmiralAsshat
Most of them stole the idea from F.lux, though. It's the software equivalent
of pulling up the ladder. Google/Apple/Amazon added f.lux-style blue-light
filters to their own OS's, while at the same time locking down access features
that would prevent userland apps from being allowed to do the same thing.

~~~
dewey
Adapting a display to the time of the day isn't really something F.lux
invented. The displays in cars, planes and other devices have been doing that
forever to not blind you at night.

~~~
Xavdidtheshadow
As far as I know, car displays just change the brightness, not the color
temperature. Can't speak to planes.

------
0xCMP
The hues and implementation of F.lux over the built-in options makes so that
even with platform support I'm using F.lux instead.

Whatever I'm using on my Pixelbook is jarring. There is a subtlety to making
it invisible when looking at the screen for a long time. Lot of the system
implementations do weird and noticeable things to colors that I don't
experience with F.lux. Sometimes I can't even tell if it's turned on anymore
(although it's obvious to everyone who doesn't run F.lux).

------
antimatter15
Seems like someone accidentally installed F.lux on the Bay Area skyline today

~~~
fomine3
They should set wrong timezone.

------
Qerub
I remember visiting a client in 2014 with my MacBook running F.lux. We were
working late when I heard some friendly mocking from the other side of the
room: "Hah, your Mac display has such a yellow tint!" (they were PC and
Windows users).

Their jaws dropped when I explained that my display's color temperature was
adjusting for the time of day/night and I bet the F.lux website got some extra
visits that evening.

------
randtrain34
the Linux equivalent is [http://jonls.dk/redshift/](http://jonls.dk/redshift/)

~~~
Spivak
GNOME also has this feature built-in called "Night Light" in the display
settings.

~~~
dasb
I don't like Night Light because the minimum filter level ("less warm") is
still too intense for me. Increasing the range of the slider in that direction
would fix this.

There's also the need to use a schedule, as opposed to simply
enabling/disabling the filter at any time. But I noticed I can get around that
limitation by setting the schedule from 20:00 to 19:59 and then using the
global toggle.

~~~
Palomides
I like this extension, it puts a slider in the menu and you can choose the
range, [https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/1276/night-light-
slid...](https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/1276/night-light-slider/)

------
smoyer
I used this for several years before switching to Redshift (simply because
it's built into my distribution's packaging). The only benefit I've found of
Redshift over f.lux is that the transition at dusk and dawn is gradual instead
of changing abruptly.

~~~
XzetaU8
f.lux has three transition options now

Slow: Natural timing

Medium: Adapt your eyes

Very Fast: Gaming

I don't know about the medium mode but in slow the transition happens very
naturally to a point that you don't notice it at all.

------
guessmyname
Congratulations @IMAYousaf you are one of today’s lucky 10,000 —
[https://xkcd.com/1053/](https://xkcd.com/1053/)

I personally dislike automatic screen light adjustment. I don’t know what it
is but whenever it happens I immediately feel weird, like the world is moving
around me for no reason, some people call this “Motion Sickness”. I also had
problems with the built-in mechanism in macOS, which uses a light detector
near the camera, because I live in a house with big windows near a very
transited road with trucks passing by every few minutes. Every time a truck
passes the amount of light passing through the windows reduces forcing macOS
to readjust the amount of light in the screen and then readjusting again when
the truck is out of sight.

I am sure you will feel sick too if you see that happening ±144 times a day.

~~~
AlexandrB
I hadn't realized my Mac had the auto adjustment enabled until I read your
post. Until now I thought my monitor was going wonky - it seemed to shift
colours suddenly every once in a while during the day.

------
asciimike
I've been using f.lux for years and definitely think it helps considerably
(certainly when opening my laptop at night, I don't get completely blinded).
I've recently been wondering if blue light glasses are similarly effective--
anyone have data (or anecdata) about their effectiveness?

------
abfan1127
I used to use Flux, but everytime it dimmed, I'd override it... after a while,
I just turned it off because I used the bright screen to help keep me awake.
It is a cool idea I'd like to use on my kids screens.

------
hyperpl
I prefer sct as it's much more lightweight although it won't change
automatically according to time. It's easy to map shift as keyboard shortcuts
in i3/sway, etc..

------
chillwaves
I use F.lux to minimize blue light at all times, not just at night. You get
used to it, and blue light is said to be harmful for long term vision as well
as disruptive of sleep.

Sometimes I disabled F.lux for an hour if I want to watch a video or do work
that is color sensitive.

------
bllguo
what are the differences between blue light coating on glasses and using
something like f.lux?

~~~
valbaca
I have blue-blocking tint on my glasses, it doesn't do much but blocks some of
the harshest blue lights.

f.lux is on a whole other level and completely tints your screen

I love f.lux (and it's cousins) for two reasons:

1\. when it's real late at night (usually b/c I'm getting paged at 4am), it's
a godsend. I'm talking when it's so dark that even the lowest brightness
setting is too bright, f.lux is a lifesaver

2\. I have my flux setup to go orange at 6pm. This gives a not-so-subtle clue
to my brain that work-time is over. It serves as an excellent way to prevent
overworking. Even if I do go over 6pm, I'm aware that I'm working "overtime"
and just get what I need done and then go away.

~~~
bllguo
darn this is what i suspected. I've long been a user of f.lux and share the
same positive sentiments. I ask because I just got blue light coating on my
glasses and they haven't arrived yet. Feel like I might have been scammed a
bit, haha

------
ramon
I use it to not get the red eyes.

------
hammock
There is this weird phenomenon on HN where every time someone posts about
flux, it's guaranteed to get to the top, and there will soon be 100 single-
threaded comments of people saying how they use it and what a godsend it is.
Bikeshedding to the next dimension.

~~~
gmadsen
how does bikeshedding apply to this situation?

my understanding of the term is getting caught up in minute details instead of
the main work, such as arguing over the color of a bike shed before the
foundation of the house is laid

~~~
hammock
Maybe I'm appropriating the term. Flux is a bikeshed in the sense that it's
not anything groundbreaking or complicated or significant ( _ducks_ ) yet
everyone feels the need to weigh in on it when given the chance. What I mean
is, flux opinions are like assholes. Or to reference the xkcd comic below, for
every lucky 10,000 there are 10,000 people who will gladly share their story
with you.

------
MikusR
Also borks colors and brightness and can't be fully removed without windows
reinstall.

~~~
toxik
[citation needed]

~~~
MikusR
Three different computers I had.

